# First Port Kit.......



## bbrown (Nov 21, 2009)

O.K., it's time for me to start my Selection Special Port kit.We bottled the CA Trinity White yesterday (looks and tastes great, clear as can be)and I cannot stand to see an empty carboy and fermenter!







Ichecked the kit contents and all is in order.






Anyone have any hints, tips, etc. to make this kit? OtherwiseI will just follow the kit instructions to the letter.


Thanks.....


----------



## cpfan (Nov 21, 2009)

Ummmm....I don't actually know thiskit, but most port kitsmake 11 litres (3 US gallons). California Trinity White kit makes 23 litres (6 USG). Hope we're not talking the same carboy here.


Steve


----------



## Wade E (Nov 21, 2009)

Just follow the instructions and hope you have a 3 gallon carboy like cp said. I have not made this kit but have made the Mosti La Bodega and can say The Mosti kit is awesome.


----------



## bbrown (Nov 21, 2009)

Well, it's a Wine Expert Selection Speciale kit and I do, indeed, have a 3 gallon carboy and that is what I am going to use with this kit. 


I am going to use my 7.5 gal. fermenter to get it started.


Hope this helps in the explanation.....


----------



## Waldo (Nov 22, 2009)

I have made a couple of these and they do well being made per the instructions


----------



## uavwmn (Nov 22, 2009)

bbrown, just follow the directions and have fun.


----------



## bbrown (Dec 10, 2009)

Alright...directions have been followed so far. The port is 'cooking' away in the carboy and I'm soon going to Step 3 (stabilizing &amp; clearing) in the process.


In the instructions it says "If you wish to filter your wine, please contact your retailer for assistance."


Question: Why wouldn't I want to filter? I do wish to but the instructions do not say when to do this.


My plans are to finish the port and leave it in the carboy for several months before bottling, unless there is a reasonI shouldn't.


Any ideas....


----------



## vcasey (Dec 10, 2009)

Filtering is not necessary and if you decide to filter just do so as you would normally. I always let mine sit and age in the carboy for a while, helps to make sure all the sediment has indeed dropped out of the wine.
VC


----------



## pelican (Dec 10, 2009)

If you wish to filter, then you would do so when you bottle it, after it is already as clear as it will get by just letting it settle out (or from fining agents). You only want to filter an already clear wine - the filter is not a strainer!






The "consult your retailer" part of the instructions is no doubt to encourage the kit customer to use a suitable filtration device and not coffee filters or similar. While those will work to some degree it's not the best treatment for a wine that you've put a lot of care, time and some amount of money into! (and coffee filters don't actually work that well)


There isn't a solid concensus among winemakers (amateur or professional) on the topic of filtering. Some think that to do so strips out flavor, body or color -- others disagree -- others may agree but feel the benefits of filtration outweigh the drawbacks. Benefits of filtering are to limit/eliminate sediment in the bottles, prevent viable yeast making it into the bottle and having fermentation continue with exploding bottles (Only sterile filtering can work for that), prevent nasty things from getting into the bottle and mucking up the wine (ditto on the sterile thing again). 

Another benefit of filtering is visible - a polished, bright, clear wine -- degrees of which increase with the fineness of the filter. The better level of filtration you want, the more you will have to pay for the equipment and filter pads. Filtering does increase the cost of winemaking - but how much that is a concern depends on your personal feelings on the matter. 

Good luck with the port! I've heard that particular kit is a good one.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 11, 2009)

pelican said:


> Benefits of filtering are to limit/eliminate sediment in the bottles, prevent viable yeast making it into the bottle and having fermentation continue with exploding bottles (Only sterile filtering can work for that), prevent nasty things from getting into the bottle and mucking up the wine (ditto on the sterile thing again).




When you say "sterile filtering" are you talking about something different than the usual sterilization of all equipment/filter pads prior to filtering? If so, please explain...


----------



## Dean (Dec 11, 2009)

Sterile filtering happens at the .45 micron level, as yeast are about .5 microns in size. The only truly sterile filter systems are those that work in a cartridge and housing used with a vacuum pump. I've got one for my ENOLMatic filler.

Other filter systems come close with #3 pads, as those are .5 micron pads. They will get most of the yeast, however, they might miss some and with yeast, all it takes is 1 to multiply! Of course sorbate assists with that.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 11, 2009)

Ah, thanks! That makes sense. So, using my aspirator to rack and inserting a whole house filter in the system with a filter less than .5 microns would be a way of sterile filtering, right?


----------



## Dean (Dec 11, 2009)

Yep, you got it! The best thing about these cartridge filters is that they can be washed and put away for the next use! The worst thing about these is that they are EXPENSIVE up front. On a per-gallon filtered basis, they are not that expensive. One filter, depending on how much it traps can filter 100s of gallons with proper cleaning.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 11, 2009)

Awesome. So, by "washing" the fiilter do you mean that I should run water through the system afterwards to flush it completely,then run a bit of sulfite solution through, and then disassemble everything and let it dry? Or is there another method you'd recommend?


Thanks!


----------



## Joanie (Dec 11, 2009)

How expensive are they, Dean?


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes, and are we talking about the "whole house filter systems" that are also sometimes called sediment filter systems or are we talking about the more expensive kind? Do you have any to recommend?


----------



## Dean (Dec 11, 2009)

A cheap plastic housing for the filter runs about $130 to $150. Look for an Enolmatic Tandem (by Tenco) filter housing. Filters run anywhere from $60 to $80 each.

Different filters require different washing techniques. Some want you to reverse the flow to "blow it out", while others just want you to run a special cleaning solution through. The Enolmatic filters use a special cleaning compound that runs about $20. Basically, clean them once finished and then wait for them to dry.

You know when a filter starts to plug up as the flow reduces greatly.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 11, 2009)

Hmmm... that's quite an investment for my little winery (typically a total of 65-70 assorted gallons in carboys at any one time). I may stick with the gravity filter for a while longer, but THANK YOU SO MUCH for clarifying all of this (no pun intended).


----------



## Wade E (Dec 11, 2009)

I still need to find out if the Enolmatic filter will fit into a standard whole house housing. I will be finding out soon though as my friend has the Enolmatic, I just have to get down there with my house filter to check. You can use a whole house filter to filter your wine though, I just dont know if you can get down to a sterile filter micron for this housing but yiu can get very close.


----------



## markg (Dec 11, 2009)

I just picked up a "Beer & Wine Plate Filter", you can google it to see what it is. I use it with my aspirator. I got the 3 different filtering pads. The fine pads really cleaned my Pinot Grigio. The lighter wines benefit from the fine pads. What I do is filter 3 wines at a time to get the most use of the pads. Of coarse... filter the lighter wines first. Ex.. pinot gris, to chardonney, to zin.. It works good and am happy with the purchase. I also understand (especially with lights & whites), that this will do a good job reducing if not eliminating "wine diamonds".


----------



## Dean (Dec 11, 2009)

The diamonds have to be seeded and formed first before a filter can take them out. Cold stabilization helps to form the seeds. You don't need to stabilize long if you are going to filter. Just be aware that they can block a filter pretty quick though when they are small. 

When they are large, they just drop to the bottom, and you just make sure you don't suck them up when filtering.


----------



## bbrown (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks troops...maybe one of these days I'll understand all that info on "diamonds" etc. or at least I hope so.


The port is holding the SG @ 1.010 (68 degrees) today. If it stays there tomorrow, I'll go on to Stage 3 (stabilizing &amp; clearing).


The coloring is great and the aroma is also.


----------



## admiral (Dec 15, 2009)

I think I would warm it up a bit. 68 degrees is kind of cool and that SG is a little high. What was the SG back on December the 10th? Did you stabilize then? If so, disregard this note.


----------



## bbrown (Dec 15, 2009)

O.K. then..back on the 5th (when I went to Stage 2 - Secondary fermentation) the SG was at 1.010. 
Haven't gone to Stage 3 (stabilization &amp; clearing) as yet. That is supposed to happen tomorrow if, as the instructions read, the SG By Stageis at 1.010 or less 2 days in a row. It is at 1.010 now.
The instructions that came with my hydrometer reads (under Temperature Corrections) 60 degrees F ......0 Correction
70 degrees F .....Add 1 
So, if my calculations are right, even if I add the 1 that would still give me a reading of 1.011, correct?


----------

